# Feeling good on Ipamorelin/GRF-Mod 1-29



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been running this combo 1-3x daily at 100mcg of each for the past 10 days.  Maybe its just in my head, but I really feel an antidepressant effect from it.  Has anyone else ever experienced it?  I'm also leaning out in the midsection a bit and vascularity has definitely improved.  All in all, I'm buying more and plan on taking it for a while.  Also just ordered some MK-677, if it has the same (or a similar effect) I'll run that instead, after pins its probably around the same price and being oral makes it a bit more convenient.

stats: 32
Height: 5' 10"
weight: 205lbs
BF %: ~8%
Training history, 15 years


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 3, 2012)

p.s I shold add in that I am also taking SNS TTA, Somalyze and Panax Red Ginseng at the moment.  I have also been using piracetam, picamillion and selegiline for the past few years on a daily basis.  Perhaps there is a synergistic effect among one of these substances?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 3, 2012)

I blame the awesome sleep for how much better I feel.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good to hear about your progress.Are you getting vivid dreams with it also?Is your skin and hair looking healthier? How about your nails are they growing faster and stronger with it also?I ask because these are couple thing that you should see along with streinth and some muscle fullness.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 3, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I blame the awesome sleep for how much better I feel.



Ya I hear you bro I get like 5 hours sleep and I fill great.I used to get 7 and still. fill tired all day.Its the fountain. of youth.It rejuvenates your body


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, I have been running it for about 4 weeks now and notice much more than I ever got from the GHRP's.  Much better sleep, healing of muscle recovery and joints, sense of well-being, etc.  My appetite/metabolism has really cranked up all day which is a big bonus for me - it's usually down and hard to eat regularly.


----------



## moresize (Feb 3, 2012)

Alway had good results using IPA and MOD..testing now single dose pre bed.

200-220 mcg IPA
200mcg MOD

getting same results as when I tested with multi dosage.

forgot...crazy dreams as well


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 3, 2012)

Today, I was a bit stronger in the gym.  I'm on a cutting diet without any anabolics and tend to lose strength, so it was nice to feel a bit stronger.  I am definitely sleeping much better and have noticed that I seem to have a bowel movement after pinning : ).  Other than that, my skin feels a bit tighter, I dont know what it is exactly, but I feel like I look a bit younger (probably skin related).  I've also noticed that I get tied after pinning and like to take a little power nap if I am able (i.e. not heading to work or doing something else).  I'm also a bit drowsy during the day, which is welcome since I have had anxiety issues for years.  All in all, I'm just feeling good.  Its that antidepressant feeling that I mentioned.  This made me look into GH deficiency, now I am wondering if I may have had low GH levels previously.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 3, 2012)

One other comment, after my workout this morning my left elbow started bothering me.  I'm not suggesting that it is related to the use of this combo, but was surprised since I only completed a 15 portion of my HST routine (i.e the weight was not too heavy).  Iced it at work and its feeling a bit better.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

Great yo hear.these combos are a great thing to research with. I don't need half the sleep that I used to need and when I sleep im out like a brick with I love but when im up i fill revived. My streinth is up more and I fill like my muscles. Are fuller also .you sayed you look younger its from the gh as your skin will look like your glowing as they call it.

I like this research


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 4, 2012)

Aminoman how long have you been running the combo?  You mentioned strength gains, how long did it take before you noticed an increase in strength?


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Aminoman how long have you been running the combo?  You mentioned strength gains, how long did it take before you noticed an increase in strength?



It didn't take long man maybe couple weeks.im getting the sense of well being im not tired as much very full of energy nice pumps muscles are fuller better mood fill hungry more so then when off.sex drive seems to be up also.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^^  Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 5, 2012)

yes,good info,thank you.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 8, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I switched to Mk-677 and have been keeping a log.  Its under "first dose Mk-677"


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 11, 2012)

Great thread.  Will be starting a study with Ipa and Mod 1-29 as soon as my shipment arrives.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just an update, I am enjoying the MK-677.  I've found a noticable different in anti-aging effects, sleep quality and appetite from a fairly small dose (~15-20mg/day).  At that dose, this stuff is fairly cheap and I may stay on it for a while.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 14, 2012)

I must be behind but from what I read this is damn expensive and is not the best due to desensitization.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Not too expensive, at my dose its around $60/month.  Cannot speak for the desensitization from a first hand experience.  There is one long term study that lasted two years.  I do not believe desensitization was an issue, check out the abstract below.  The last sentence says "two year exploratory analysis confirmed the 1-year results."

Effects of an Oral Ghrelin Mimetic on Body Composition and Clinical
Outcomes in Healthy Older Adults

Abstract from the study:

Results: Daily administration of MK-677 significantly increased growth hormone and insulin-like growth factor I levels to those of healthy young adults without serious adverse effects. Mean fat-free mass decreased in the placebo group but increased in the MK-677 group (change, &#56319;&#56320;0.5 kg [95% CI, &#56319;&#56320;1.1 to 0.2 kg] vs. 1.1 kg [CI, 0.7 to 1.5 kg], respectively; P &#56319;&#56321; 0.001), as did body cell mass, as reflected by intracellular water (change, &#56319;&#56320;1.0 kg [CI, &#56319;&#56320;2.1 to 0.2 kg] vs. 0.8 kg [CI, &#56319;&#56320;0.1 to 1.6 kg], respectively; P &#56319;&#56322; 0.021). No significant differences were observed in abdominal visceral fat or total fat mass; however, the average increase in limb fat was greater in the MK-677 group than the placebo group (1.1 kg vs. 0.24 kg; P &#56319;&#56322; 0.001). Body weight increased 0.8 kg (CI, &#56319;&#56320;0.3 to 1.8 kg) in the placebo group and 2.7 kg (CI, 2.0 to 3.5 kg) in the MK-677 group (P &#56319;&#56322; 0.003). Fasting blood glucose level increased an average of 0.3 mmol/L (5 mg/dL) in the MK-677 group (P &#56319;&#56322; 0.015), and insulin sensitivity decreased. The most frequent side effects were an increase in appetite that subsided in a few months and transient, mild lower-extremity edema and muscle pain. Low- density lipoprotein cholesterol levels decreased in the MK-677 group relative to baseline values (change, &#56319;&#56320;0.14 mmol/L [CI, &#56319;&#56320;0.27 to &#56319;&#56320;0.01 mmol/L]; &#56319;&#56320;5.4 mg/dL [CI, &#56319;&#56320;10.4 to &#56319;&#56320;0.4 mg/ dL]; P &#56319;&#56322; 0.026); no differences between groups were observed in total or high-density lipoprotein cholesterol levels. Cortisol levels increased 47 nmol/L (CI, 28 to 71 nmol/L (1.7 &#56319;&#56323;g/dL [CI, 1.0 to 2.6 &#56319;&#56323;g/dL]) in MK-677 recipients (P &#56319;&#56322; 0.020). Changes in bone mineral density consistent with increased bone remodeling occurred in MK-677 recipients. Increased fat-free mass did not result in changes in strength or function. Two-year exploratory analyses confirmed the 1-year results.

Conclusion: Over 12 months, the ghrelin mimetic MK-677 en- hanced pulsatile growth hormone secretion, significantly increased fat-free mass, and was generally well tolerated. Long-term func- tional and, ultimately, pharmacoeconomic, studies in elderly persons are indicated.

Source: http://www.annals.org/content/149/9/601.full.pdf


----------

